# New guy in town



## THELAZYBMAN (Feb 15, 2013)

Greetings thelazybman is on line and looking for some of that old timmer knowledge


----------



## Verick369 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just remember to be skeptical about all advice on here. There are a lot of very loud very confident people who have limited experience


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome TLBM!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! Oh and I don't know crap so don't believe a thing I say except that this is a pretty good place to learn as a newbee. At least I thot it was? Dang....I hope I am not already screwed up and I don't even have my bees yet!


----------



## Snakejumper (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. While I'm not an old timer, here's some advice: find a mentor or local club & read as much as you can.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome


----------

